# exploding heat bulb!



## xwillowx (Mar 30, 2008)

hi. bare with me... i have no idea if im doing this right !!
i have a qestion for you all, from me a newbe.. (only had my cham a year)
i treated my cham to a posh new heat bulb, the exoterra red, 100wt. put it in, all was good until i used my spray bottle to water my cham, and it exploded ! i never spray close to the bulbs. his viv is 4ftx2.5ftx6ft, so no need to get close. he has been in this viv for nearly a year and this has never happened before with the cheaper bulb. Are these bulbs extra sensative or something. luckily he was sunbathing on a plant outside of the viv at the time so he didnt get hurt. but the cleanup was amense as it absolutley shattered. now im really worried about spraying the viv again. my little man has learnt to drink from the bottle so not a problem for him at mo. any advice ???


----------



## fifer88 (Sep 12, 2008)

hi that happend 2 me three times but it turned out it was the thermostat so this wat could be the problem worth lookin into : victory:


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

Had this happen once, was a simple case of some water spray getting on the hot bulb.


----------



## xwillowx (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks lots guys for your time.
The stat was new too. changed it over from a dimming magic-eye one to just a normal dimming stat. i found the majic-eye thing a nightmare. as the evenings got darker the heat switched over to night time temp and little snizz was of to bed at 4pm! 
it could have been a bit of water getting to the bulb, but it would not have been much. however i am being extra carefull when spraying now...

i have another question if you dont mind? 

do you have any advice on putting males with females? i would love to get another cham and im in love with alittle girl, who no one wants due to a tail defect but otherwise healthy, but really dont have the room for another viv. some say dont put together some do and its all fine.... any thoughts?

thanks again.


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Have you thought of putting a reflector around the bulb? That would protect the bulb from any spray! It only needs a slight amount on the bulb as it heats up very quickly causing the water to boil and therefore pressure as such on the bulb will weaken it and it will explode!


----------



## Gzus30 (Jun 30, 2008)

xwillowx said:


> hi. bare with me... i have no idea if im doing this right !!
> i have a qestion for you all, from me a newbe.. (only had my cham a year)
> i treated my cham to a posh new heat bulb, the exoterra red, 100wt. put it in, all was good until i used my spray bottle to water my cham, and it exploded ! i never spray close to the bulbs. his viv is 4ftx2.5ftx6ft, so no need to get close. he has been in this viv for nearly a year and this has never happened before with the cheaper bulb. Are these bulbs extra sensative or something. luckily he was sunbathing on a plant outside of the viv at the time so he didnt get hurt. but the cleanup was amense as it absolutley shattered. now im really worried about spraying the viv again. my little man has learnt to drink from the bottle so not a problem for him at mo. any advice ???


Never had a problem with mine...


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

*re*

water and ho bulbs never mist try sheilding the bulb with something while you are misting


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

Also I found exo bulbs to be rubbish. Had 2 fail in weeks.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

its happen to me 3 times :devil:


----------

